# الفيس حُب ..وسنينه !!



## عبود عبده عبود (27 يونيو 2012)

*تقولى أية أكتر حاجة تكرهها فى حياتك ياعبود ؟*
*أقولك : ..الكدب ..الغباااء ...الفيس بوك ..*​

*فى مرة الواد شافنى قاعد على الكمبيوتر فبيسألنى :*
*- بابا ..أنت " بتفييس " ؟*
*= عيب ياواد تقول لأبوك كدة ...هو أنت شامم حاجة ؟*
*- ههههه ..لا يابابا .." بتفييس " يعنى قاعد ع الفيس "بوك" *​

*قمت من مكانى ونظرت أسفل منى معتقداً أنى جلست على واحد من الكتب الخارجية بتاعة المدرسة !!!*​ 
*- هههههههه يابابا بتدور على أية بس ..الفيس بوك دة موقع التواصل الأجتماعى *
*= وأعمل بيه أية ؟ ...أستفيد بيه أزاى يعنى ؟*
*- تتعرف على أصدقاء ..تكتب ..تتحاور ..وغير كدة وكدة ...مليان مُزز على كيفك يابابا ..*
*= إن كان والأمر كذلكا ...فأهلا به ومرحبا ..*​ 
*ومن باب الفضول (و ليس من باب المُزز ) أنشأت حساباً على الفيس بوك ...ووضعت صوراً لى بالبدلة وصور كاجوال وصورة بالمايوة*
*لزوم أستعراض الجثة ... *
*ودخلت الى عالم الفيس المهووول ...*
*" فييست "** يعنى على رأى الواد *​ 
*تقولى فهمت اية ياعوبد من " التفييس " ؟... *
*أقولك ولا حاجة...*​ 
*ولا أنا عارف مين بيكتب أية ..ومين بيوول فين ..وأية الصور اللى ع اليمين دى ..واية الآعلان دة ...*
*ولا أنا فاهم اية ميتين أم الزحمة اللى قدامى دى كلها ؟؟!!!*​ 
*شيير ...لايك ...أرسل تعليقاً ...مصطفى وضع لك تعليقاً !!*
*هبب مش عارف أية !!*
*أحمد ينتظرك ؟ ..*
*مين أحمد دة ؟؟ ..*
*وبينتظرنى بمناسبة أية أن شاء الله ؟؟*
*ولا أنا عارف ..*​ 
*وداخل عالم " الفيس " أستعرضت الأصدقاء المقترحين ..وطبعا أمام كل صورة ( حلوة ) أرسلت طلباً للصداقة ...*
*من باب التعارف طبعا وليس من باب المُزز ..*
*طبعا أنا أشرت ووافقت على صداقات كتير جوة المتنيل الفيس دة ...*​ 
*ابنى ..بنتى ..أبن خالى وولاده ..*
*أبن خالتى وولاده ..*
*ولاد عمتى أجمعين ..*
*وولاد عمى آآمين ...*
*وولاد الجيران ولا الضالين *
*يعنى العيلة كلها جوه البروفايل بتاعى ..*​ 
*كذلك بعضاً من المُزز الأجنبيات اللآئى أشرن بالموافقة على صداقة حضرة جنابى ..*
*وبعضاً من المُزز المصريات اللائى يستخدمن صوراً مُستعارة وتواريخ ميلاد مُزيفة ..!!*​ 
*ثم أكتشفت شئ خطيرر ...*
*جالى الواد ذات ليلة وهو يضحك وبيقول :*​ 
*- بابا ..عارف مين اللى كنت بتتشات معاها دى لغاية الساعة أتنين الصبح ؟*
*= مين يالمض ؟*
*- دى سوزى ..زميلتى فى الكلاث ..!!كنتم بترغوا فى أية كل دة ؟؟*
*يادى الفضايح ..*​ 
*أكتشفت ان أمة لا أله الا الله عرفت انى دخلت وبادخل وباتشتت مع مين ..!!!!*
*طب وعلى أية الفضايح دى أصلاً ..*​ 
*لغيت الفيس ولعنت " التفييس " وسنينه ...*
*لكن اللى عايز أقوله مش تجربتى مع الفيس بوك ..*
*لأ ..تجربة تانية خطيرة ومهمة لكل شاب وشابة ...*​ 
*ففضلا تابعونا ..*
*وانتظرونى حتى ارد على المُزة الجديدة ...وارجع لكم ...*
*يُتبع *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 يونيو 2012)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه حلال فيك الفضيحة .. بس ثحيح كنتو بتتكلمو فى ايه لحد الساعة 2 :new6:*

*
متابعة و بقوة :t17:*


----------



## soul & life (27 يونيو 2012)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه موتنى من الضحك متابعين لما نشوف اخرتها معاك ايه  ومع الفيس .*
*بس انت بتتكلم مع البت لحد نص الليل مكتشفتش انها من دور ابنك  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه مشكله يا عبود*


----------



## Samir poet (27 يونيو 2012)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وبتتكلم مع البنت لحد نص الليل الساعة 2
متابع وبكل قوتى 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه حلال فيك الفضيحة .. بس ثحيح كنتو بتتكلمو فى ايه لحد الساعة 2 :new6:*
> *متابعة و بقوة :t17:*


*عليا النعمة ما أعرف ...وبعدين دى كانت راسمة الدور قوى*
*ومش حاجات كدة ولا كدة لاسمح الله*
*لألألألألأ ...*
*كلام عام ...بس على ما اعتقد أن الواد أبنى هو اللى زقها عليا *
*لأنها فى وسط الكلام قالت لى يا ( أونكل ) ...:new6:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 يونيو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه موتنى من الضحك متابعين لما نشوف اخرتها معاك ايه ومع الفيس .*


 *أخرتها فل ان شاء الله* 
*



بس انت بتتكلم مع البت لحد نص الليل مكتشفتش انها من دور ابنك هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه مشكله يا عبود

أنقر للتوسيع...

 لأ مش أكتشتفت ..( وهنا مربط فرس الموضوع برمته ) *
*أنا كنت عارف ان سنها صغير ..بس الحوار كان عام ..بجد ...يعنى اسئلة عامة فى الأخبار والسياسة وكدة ...*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 يونيو 2012)

*نركن شوية موضوع البت بتاعة الواد أبنى اللى زقها عليا دى*
*ونقفز الى شئ خطير ومهم جدا ...*
 
*أثناء أستعراضى لبعض الصور المُرسلة لى على سبيل التعارف ..*
*وجدت صورة شخص أعرفه تمام المعرفة ..*
*وأعرف خلفيته الدينية جيداً ..*
*وأعرف الى أى جماعة ينتمى هو !!! *
*وأعرف تاريخه اللى مش ولا بد ..*

*صورة له والخلفية لبرج أيفل مما يدل انها التُقطت فى باريس*
*ممكن تكون فوتو شوب ..*
*لكن مش دة اللى همنى ...*
*اللى لفت نظرى تاريخ ألتقاط الصورة الذى علق هو عليها !!!*
*تاريخها يعود لفترة من المستحيل وقتها أن يكون فى باريس !!! *
*الا اذا كان مُستنسخاً ...!!!*
*أو يكون شخص آخر غير اللى أعرفه*

*أرسلت له طلب صداقة وانا أتوقع انه سيرفضها ...*
*لأنه هو الآخر بدوره يعرفنى حق المعرفة ..!!*
*ولكنه قبلها ...ولم يعلق ...!!! *
*مما زود حيرتى وتشككت أن يكون *
*هو مش هو ...*

*تابعت وووله أو أخباره أو أى شئ بينكتب من عند حضرة جنابه ...*
*قرأت كم من الأكاذيب التى لا تُعقل ...*
*كيف يصيغها بمثل هذه السهولة ؟؟!!!*
*كيف يضعها فى أطار منمق زخرفى بديع ...!!!*
*حتى أسمه مزيف ..ماعدا " كنيته " ...لم يغيرها *
*كم هو زائف ..أجتماعيا ..دينياً ...اخلاقياً ..!!!*

*وكم شخص مثله يفعلها** ؟؟!!*
*يُتبع *

*ونعود للمُزز مرة أخرى ...*​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (27 يونيو 2012)

يا شماتة ابله طاظا فيا
:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:
​


----------



## Samir poet (27 يونيو 2012)

*هههههههههههههههههههه
متابعين وبكل قوة وشغف
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 يونيو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *متابعين وبكل قوة وشغف*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


 *شمتان فياااااا ؟؟؟*
*عشان تاخد بالك بس وانت ع التفييس ...ههههههههههه*


----------



## Samir poet (27 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *شمتان فياااااا ؟؟؟*
> *عشان تاخد بالك بس وانت ع التفييس ...ههههههههههه*


*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*هو حد يقدر يعمل كدا ثم *
*يعنى اية كلمة شمتان *
*ثم يعنى اية تفييس *
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ومتابع ومركز بكل ما فيا مركزلك *
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*نشوف اخيرتها ربنا يكون معاك*
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 يونيو 2012)

ههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه
بجد انا ضحكت كتيير
طريقه كتابه حضرتك جمييله
ومتابعه طبعااااااااااا
​


----------



## Critic (28 يونيو 2012)

ههههههههههههههه موضوع مسخرة فعلا واسلوبك ملوش حل
انا سبق واتكلمت عن الفيس بوك ومراره زمان بس انت موضوعك تحفة ورسالته اقوى


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> ههههههههههههههه موضوع مسخرة فعلا واسلوبك ملوش حل
> انا سبق واتكلمت عن الفيس بوك ومراره زمان بس انت موضوعك تحفة ورسالته اقوى


*قريت الموضوع بسرعة كدة* 
*وقريت تعليقك* *اللى بيقول :*
*ده انا كدة و مش فاكر كل حاجة*
*كل يوم باخد جرعة من النفخ لما افتح هههههههههه* 

*شرفتنى ونورت موضوعى ...*
*تابع معايا لأن الرسالة اللى نفسى أوصلها هامة جداً ..*
*أنا أفلحت فى توصليها لأولادى *
*واتمنى انى أفلح بتوصيلها هنا أيضاً*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 يونيو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> ​*يعنى اية كلمة شمتان *
> *ثم يعنى اية تفييس *
> ​​


​*الشماتة هى انك تفرح فى مصيبة واحد ...وتنبسط قوى لما يقع فى مقلب مش ولا بد ..تقوله ( شمتان فيا )*
*وطبعا ان اقلتها لك على سبيل الدعابة والتهريج*
*( تفييس ) يعنى زى ماقال الواد ..بتفييس يعنى بتقعد ع الفيس بوك ..نورتنى يا سييميير *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 يونيو 2012)

*" جيسى آلان " ..*​

*واحدة من المُزز الأجنبيات اللى يتقال عليها ..**Has No solve*
*يعنى مالهاش حل ...!!!*​

*" طبيبة أنجليزية " أو هكذا هى أدعت ...*
*" جيسى** " ياجماعة عندها ( فريندز ) حوالى الألف ..طيب مالها ومال حضرة جنابى ؟!! ...*
*يعنى هزود أية أنا والا انقص اية فى قائمة الفريندات اللى عندها ؟؟*
*صورها جميلة طبعا ...راسلتها مبديا اعجابى بصورها ..*
*فطلبت منى الأيميل بتاعى ..!!!!!!!*

*وكأى " دلو " رجالى مثلى مثل بقية بنى جلدتى من الرجالة اللى بيريلوا على أى صنف يحوى اللحم الأبيض المتوسط *
*المشبوب بالحُمرة وأشقر *
*أعطتها أيميلى بالطبع ..( وهو أيميل مضروب لمتل تلك الحالات الفيسبوكاوية ) فراسلتنى مباشرة ومرفق فايل ...!!*

*حتة فايل ...يادهوووووتى ...*

*فايل يحوى صور ألعن وأدل سبيلا ..وأكتشفت ان صورها اللى ع الفيس مقارنةً بصورها اللى ع الفايل دة ...*
*صور واحدة مُنقبة..!!!*
*عنوانها واضح فى نيو هامبشير ..وصور أمام منزلها هناك ...وبياناتها كاملة !!!!*
*طبعا أنا اندهشت ..كل دة عشان قلت لها أنا معجب بصورك قوى ؟*
*امال لو كنت قلت لها انا مُعجب بيكى شخصياً كانت عملت أية ؟؟؟!!!*
*قالت لى انها هتيجى " أيجيبت " الشهر القادم ..*

*فهمت ( مبدئياً ) انها واحدة من تلك السائحات المأشفرات اللائى يبحثن عن أقامة وفسحة مجانية ...مع الأكل والشرب طبعا ..*
*يعنى تقدروا تقولوا ان " جيسى آلان " هتكون معايا لمدة أسبوع فووول بووورد ...*

*وقعدت أفكر ..*
*ياواد ياعبوود هتقول لأمك أية لما تلاقيك ساحب مُزة أنجليزى وداخل عليها البيت ؟؟*
*لأ وأية ...بايتة معاك يا معلم أسبوووع بحاله فُسح وخروجات وأكل وشرب و.......*
*هذا لو أنا شخص أحمق وما أكثر "الحمقاءءء " فى منطقة الشرق الفيسبوكاوى ...*

*راوغتها بالقطع عندما طلبت منى رقم الفيزا كارد كى تستطيع شراء تيكيت وتأتى الى " إيجيبت " ...*
*لاحظوا أنها " طبيبة " ولا تملك أجرة السفر لأيجيبت ..!!*
*يعنى زيها زى أى شحاتة بتوقفك فى الطريق عايزة أجرة الموكروباص عشان ترجع " بنها " ...*

*طبعا غنى عن الذكر أنها عضوة عصابة دولية للأستيلاء على أرقام الفيزا كارد وتقليب الزبائن ...وما أكثر هذه العصابات على النت ..*

*الذى حدث فى اليوم التالى بقى ...مسخررررة ...*
*فضلاً أنتظرونى أنا ولا تنتظروا" جيسى آلان "*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 يونيو 2012)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
* يا عينى-- يا سيدى على الجمال----*
*  ننتظرك فى الباقى ههههههههههههه*
* مسخره...*


----------



## soul & life (28 يونيو 2012)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*الدلو دا برج حضرت؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*ههههههههههههههه منتظرينك يا مسيو عبوود*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (28 يونيو 2012)

تعرف مالك ومالها انت ايجبشن مان تسوى كل  اصدقاءالرجال اللي عندها الرجال الانجليز مافيهم جدعنة ومايعرفون غير هات وخذ بينما العكس صحيح فعلا ممكن تكون طبيبه وعندها كل شئ بس فيهن فراغة عين االا انجليزيات ا ماعندها مشكله تتسيح على حساب غيرها يعني على اساس انها شاطره وحتصطاد خروف تخرفنه على ايدها


----------



## Rosetta (28 يونيو 2012)

طيب منييييح يا عوبد ويلكم لعالم الفيس بوك 
بس ليش الحكي موضوع رااائع ويحمل في طياته معاني مهمة حتى لو عرضت بإسلوب ساخر 
بس عجبتني قصة جيسي ههههههههههههه فعلا ملهاش حل 
متابعة


----------



## Alexander.t (28 يونيو 2012)

الفيس بوك زيه زيي أى حاجه فى الدنيا 
ليها مميزات وليها عيوب
المشكله مش فى الفيس بوك المشكله فى اللى بيفييس
اعتقد تويتر أحلى بكتيير !


----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 يونيو 2012)

تجربة فسبوكيه رائعة ياريت نكون فى حرص كامل مع كل ما يوجد على النت بصفة عامة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 يونيو 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> الفيس بوك زيه زيي أى حاجه فى الدنيا
> ليها مميزات وليها عيوب
> المشكله مش فى الفيس بوك المشكله فى اللى بيفييس
> *اعتقد تويتر أحلى بكتيير* !


*يعنى تفتكر يامينا أبطل " أفييس " ...وابتدى " أتوتر " ..؟؟*


----------



## thebreak-up (28 يونيو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> تعرف مالك ومالها انت ايجبشن مان تسوى كل  اصدقاءالرجال اللي عندها الرجال الانجليز مافيهم جدعنة ومايعرفون غير هات وخذ بينما العكس صحيح فعلا ممكن تكون طبيبه وعندها كل شئ بس فيهن فراغة عين االا انجليزيات ا ماعندها مشكله تتسيح على حساب غيرها يعني على اساس انها شاطره وحتصطاد خروف تخرفنه على ايدها




طب عيب عليكي. ليش مسموح تلعني بنات الغرب. انا عندي كتيييير صديقات من برة ومحترمات. والرجال الغرب، رجااااااااااااال. على الاقل الغربي ما بيضرب مرته. مثل الي عندنا، يعملوا حالهم رجال على نسوانهم. بس على صحابهم، كانهم صوص. باين عليكي غيرانه منهن. هههههههههه


----------



## thebreak-up (28 يونيو 2012)

موضوع لذيذ ومهم. تسلم الايدين عبود. الواحد لازم يكون حريص. لا تزعل مني بس الغلط من حضرتك، انت اضفت ناس ما بتعرفها وما عمرك شفتها وهاي هي النتيجة. في نصايح على الفيس من الاحسن انك لا تضيف اشخاص ما بتعرفهم وما عمرك حكيت معهم.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 يونيو 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> طيب منييييح يا عوبد ويلكم لعالم الفيس بوك
> بس ليش الحكي موضوع رااائع ويحمل في طياته معاني مهمة حتى لو عرضت بإسلوب ساخر
> بس عجبتني قصة جيسي ههههههههههههه فعلا ملهاش حل
> متابعة


*أنا نفسى أفهم كيييف يعنى ( روزيتا ) تدخل هون وما آآخد بالى ؟؟*
*اللى واخد عقلك يا عبود ...بس مش على " روزا " ياعوبد*
*وجعتك طيييين ياولد ...*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 يونيو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> تعرف مالك ومالها انت ايجبشن مان تسوى كل اصدقاءالرجال اللي عندها


*على رأى محمد صبحى فى المسرحية ..*
*أيجيبشن هيبوسنى ...هاى*
*أيجيبشن هيبوسنى ...هاى*
*أيجيبشن هيبوسنى ...هاى*
*أحنا يا هيفاء ..سُلالة فرعونيك ..( يو نوو فرعونيك ) ؟؟*
*بيتوع المسلااااااااااات ...*



> ماعندها مشكله تتسيح على حساب غيرها يعني على اساس انها شاطره وحتصطاد *خروف* تخرفنه على ايدها


 *خروووف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*أنا خرووف ياهيفاء ..؟؟؟؟*
*لو كنت خرووف كنت بعت لها التذكرة من هون ..لهوناااك *
*تصدقى بقى انك خبطتى جاامد فى كل الأيجيبشناااات ؟؟*


----------



## Samir poet (28 يونيو 2012)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
والله انت عسل 
يا عوبد كمل وبلاش تشم بصل 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وادى صورة منى ليك هدية
ويارب تعجبك
**




*​


----------



## TELLER (28 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أحنا يا هيفاء ..سُلالة فرعونيك ..( يو نوو فرعونيك ) ؟؟*
> *بيتوع المسلااااااااااات ...*


 
*ههههههههههههههه-- كان زمان يا عوبد*
*راح زمن العتاولة وكله ماشى بالفراولة*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 يونيو 2012)

*عدنا مع " جيسى آلان " ...*​

*فوجئت فى اليوم التالى بعد أن تم أضافتها على قائمة أصدقائى ..*
*أن عدد أصدقائها هى نفسها أرتفع خمسين صديق مرة واحدة بين عشية أو ضحاها ...!!!!*​ 
*فوجدت على قائمتها كل اصدقائى وأقاربى الرجال تقريبا ..*
*حبيت أبعت تحذير لكل من أعرفه ..فهى نصابة درجة أولى ...*
*تقابلت مع ابن خالى الفنان فى النادى وهو يحضر تمرين العيال ..*​ 
*فقلت له *
*= خد بالك ياولا ..البت دى نصابة*

*- قال : ياسلااااام ...بقت نصابة بس أول ما لقيتها ضافتنى *

*= ياجدع أنت لأ ..بجد ..دى عصابة دولية ..والبت دى لا هى دكتورة ولا نيلة ..دى بت بتاعة بورنو ..تحب تشوف الصور اللى هى بعتتها لى ؟*

*- قالى عندى فايل كااامل ...تحب ابعت لك أنت ؟؟*

*= هههههههههههههه*

*- بتضحك على أية ؟*

*= لا ولا حاجة ...عطيتها الفيزا كارد بتاعك وألا لسة ؟*​ 
*وعند هذا الحديث حضرت ابنته ذات الخمسة عشر ربيعاً ..*
*ويبدو أنها سمعت جزءا من الحوار بينى وبين أبوها فقطمت الحوار وقلت له :*​ 
*= خد بالك بس ونكمل بعدين ..*​ 
*الى هنا ونظرت الينا الفتاة البريئة ..*
*وبأبتسامة أكثر براءة سألتنى :*

*(*) أية يا أونكل ؟ ...بتتكلموا عن " جيسى " ..مش كدة ؟*​ 
*أنتفض أبوها الفنان وشخط فيها بكل حزززم *
*- بس يابت ...بطلى قلة أدب ...جيل فاسد ..اى والله جيل فاسد*​ 
*= ههههههههههههههه ..هى برضه اللى تبطل قلة أدب ؟*
*هى اللى جيل فاااسد برضك ؟؟ *
*وألا احنا اللى رجالة عايزة الحرق ؟؟*​ 
*الله يحرق الفيس على المتفييسين ...*
*العيلة كلها اتفضحت بسبب " جيسى آلان " ...!!!*​


----------



## Alexander.t (28 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يعنى تفتكر يامينا أبطل " أفييس " ...وابتدى " أتوتر " ..؟؟*



افتكر جدا بس تويتر بيفضح ههههههههههههههههههعهه
عشان الموزز اللى هناك اغلبهم لاسعيين


----------



## Samir poet (28 يونيو 2012)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا قلبك يا جامدا انت يا عوبد 
ومنتظرين الباقى 
كان نفسى نسمى الموضوع 
عوبدا وحكايتو مع جيسى 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 يونيو 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> افتكر جدا بس تويتر بيفضح ههههههههههههههههههعهه
> عشان الموزز اللى هناك اغلبهم لاسعيين


 *شكرا يا مينا ياحبيبى*
*أخوك مش ناقص لاسعاااان*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 يونيو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> ...


 *لأ انطر البلاوى اللى جاية ...*
*يعنى أنتظر ...*


----------



## thebreak-up (28 يونيو 2012)

> الله يحرق الفيس على المتفييسين ...
> العيلة كلها اتفضحت بسبب " جيسى آلان " ...!!!



لا لا لا. طول بالك يا زلمه. وانا شو ذنبي؟ انا بفيس كمان وكله عال العال.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 يونيو 2012)

thebreak-up قال:


> لا لا لا. طول بالك يا زلمه. وانا شو ذنبي؟ انا بفيس كمان وكله عال العال.


*ههههههههههههه....**لا ياعمنا ..*
*تفييسى غير تفييسك ...دة كان حوار بينى وبين أبن خالى*
*مش كل المتفييسين يبقوا متفييسين ..*
*فمش انت المقصود بالتفييس ولا غيرك ...*
*انا باتكلم عن نفسى وعن أبن خالى معايا المتفييسين*


----------



## treaz (28 يونيو 2012)

مووضوع حلووووووووووو وبداخلة كتير من النصايح فى عالم الفيس او العالم الوهمى مع القبطان عبود 
متااااااااااااااااااابعة جد من الاول للاخر مع الاخت جيسى ههههههههههه


----------



## إيمليــآ (29 يونيو 2012)

*,.*

هههههههههههههــ،،
آدى آخـــرة آلفيس وآلتفييس ..!

متآبعة *&* وفطسآنة ضحكـ 

 *.،*​


----------



## +febronia+ (29 يونيو 2012)

هههههههههههههههه
حلووة كلمة تفيس تي
بفكرني مرة لقيت بابا بيعمل شات علي الفيس 
رحت قلت لة اية دا ياا بابا انت بتشيت ..
قالي نعم ياا ختي لية شيفاني قاعد علي قهوة ... :new6:

نايس توبيك ..
وتسجيل متابعة كمان ..


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 يونيو 2012)

*حتى الآن أستعرضنا مع حضراتكم ثلاثة نماذج فيسبوكاوية ..*

*(*) نموذج للبنت اللى عايشة سن أكبر من سنها ...*

*(*) نموذج للرجل الكاذب صاحب الفاترينة الدينية الذى يدعى الثقافة المُسممة *

*(*) نموذج لعاهرة محترفة تستخدم صور البورنو من اجل النصب على الزبائن ..أختارت منطقة الشرق الأوسط كى تمارس نشاطها فيه *
*وعلى اكثر من ضحية فى آن واحد ...*

*ثم نموذج رابع لم أدرجه فى العدد وهو ( حضرتى ) ...*
*وهو نموذج للرجل الفضولى الذى أراد أن يطلع على مستجدات العصر ومستحداثته فإذا به يواجه كماً هائلاً من أكاذيبه ويجزع من أجلها ...*

*وهناك مئات النماذج الأخرى التى لن يُسعف الموضوع هنا أحتوائها ...*
*- نموذج المفتى العليم ببواطن الأمور *
*– نموذج الشاب السييس *
*– نموذج الثورجى الذى لم يبرح الكنبة فى بيتهم *
*- نموذج الصحفى النصاب اللى بيهيج الدنيا وخلاص *
*– نموذج النصاب الذى يستخدم صور المشاهير ويتحدث بأسمهم *
*–نموذج للفنان الذى توارت عنه الأضواء فأراد ان يبحث لنفسه عن دور لعل وعسى يتذكره أى منهم*
*ألخ ألخ ألخ ....*

*نأتى لسؤال الموضوع قبل أن أطرح قصته ....*

*بالنسبة للشباب :*
*ما هو الفارق بين ان تتعرف على فتاة من خلال **الفيس زفت*
*وبين أن تتعرف عليها من خلال أى مجتمع – الكنيسة – النادى – حفلات عائلية – الأصدقاء – رحلة من الرحلات ؟؟*

*منتظر آرائكم ...*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 يونيو 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> بفكرني *مرة لقيت بابا* *بيعمل شات علي الفيس*
> رحت قلت لة اية دا ياا بابا انت *بتشيت ..*
> ..


*هههههههههههههه*
*الظاهر ان كل البهابهات بتفييس وتشييت ...مش لوحدى يعنى*
*طمنتينى يابنتى ...*


----------



## يوليوس44 (30 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *حتى الآن أستعرضنا مع حضراتكم ثلاثة نماذج فيسبوكاوية ..*
> 
> *(*) نموذج للبنت اللى عايشة سن أكبر من سنها ...*
> 
> ...



*  اعتقد انه ضعف فى شخصية الراجل انة يهرب الى شاسة يتكلم ورا منها. ثانيا بيقول كلام لايقدريقولة فى الحقيقة ويفعل اشياء كتيرة
 غلط لا يقدر يطلبها او يقولها فى الحقيقة*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * اعتقد انه ضعف فى شخصية الراجل انة يهرب الى شاسة يتكلم ورا منها. ثانيا بيقول كلام لايقدريقولة فى الحقيقة ويفعل اشياء كتيرة*
> *غلط لا يقدر يطلبها او يقولها فى الحقيقة*


*أنت تقصد أنهى راجل بالظبط ؟؟*
*وألا تقصد كل الرجالة ؟؟؟*


----------



## يوليوس44 (30 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنت تقصد أنهى راجل بالظبط ؟؟*
> *وألا تقصد كل الرجالة ؟؟؟*



* اقصد كل راجل يقعد على الشات وكل راجل يخاطب فتاة ويكلمها عن الحب والمشاعر وكل راجل يتكلم عن العلاقات الحب والمشاعر
 انا اتكلم على الرجالة من النوع دة عبود  دو ل ناس مريضة لانة لايقدر يقيم علاقة فى ارض الواقع والحقيقة فيهرب الى شاشة صغيرة يتكلم ورا منها بس دة الرجالة . 
 الجانب التانى البنات :- معظم البنات اللى بتقعد تسمع الكلام وبتفكر فى الحب برضو هروب من الواقع او ضعف او عجز فى اقامة علاقة حب حب صادق ونقى  حب حقيقى  . فبتروح الى النت والفيس بوك علشان تسمع الكلام اللى يقدر يشبع عواطفها  واحساسها بذاتها   واتمنى البنات تصدق انة مفيش حاجة اسمها حب على النت  ارجو ان يصحو ا من الموضوع هو بيكدب عليكى فى المعلومات وانتى بتكدبى بردو يعنى علاقة قائمة على اساس الكدب والتجمل  امام الاخر
 يعنى الاثين بمنتهى الصراحة مرضى ومحتاجين علاج نفسى . 
 وبس خلاص*


----------



## white.angel (2 يوليو 2012)

*اهو بزمتك يا شيخ اختراع الفيس دة كان على (ايامكوا )*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*بتتميز بأسلوب نقدى ساخر اكثر من رائع ... *
*تسجيل متابعه ....
 المهم طمنى على مستقبلك*
*جيسى كانت حلوه* *D:*​


----------



## ohannes (12 نوفمبر 2015)

هههههههه
تنشيط عيار 500
.
.
وما هي أخر أخبارك الفيسبوكية
عبود ... ملك الفيسبوك
.
.
الجماهير... الغفيرة والغفورة 
بانتظارهاااااااااا
:w00t::w00t::w00t::99:


----------

